# First time buyer....



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey all, I've been trolling around here for the past couple weeks trying to learn as much as possible, but I think it my be time to take the plunge.

Background: I live in Southern Maine/New Hampshire. I've skied most of my life, lots of park time and I've logged time in the powder of Aspen. I've taken 2 lessons in the past year and I like snowboarding but I need more time on Mtn.

My wife and I are headed back to aspen this christmas. I'm going to ski while I'm out there but I figured that while I was buying new gear I would look to buy a board, boots and bindings. Then get some more lessons or spend some time on the bunny slope :dunno:

I'm 6' tall, 230lbs. and I wear an 11 boot. I like the park, and my wife and I spend a lot of time in the back country or deeper stuff.

I'm in love with the Forum Grudge 09'. But I have no clue about what size I need or what width, and which bindings to go with. Any reccomendations would be great or if this board may be wrong for me, let me know.
Thanks
-Chris


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

hey Chris,

How did your lessons go? did you pick snowboarding up fairly easy? Im not too familiar with the rome products as I am other companies. How much are you looking to spend for the entire package? I may have some boards you might be interested in right in your size range. I would put you in probably like a 162-165 depending on the board choice. send me a message and maybe we could work something out.

-Dan
[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

the lessons went OK. I picked it up quickly but spent a lot of time on my back 

As with anything I need more experience and I am sure it will get easier, OR I will just hire a private insturctor to help me get along better.

As for price range, compared to skiing, this sport can be a hell of a lot cheaper. I don't mind spending some money to get quality equipment that will last me 2-4 years. Thr Forum boards seem to have the all mtn, park style I'm looking for. I also need something that can withstand ice as well as deep powder. I plan on spending some quality time in CO next season. Thats why I want to get good at it here in the Northeast before I head back out.

I'll shoot you a message and see what you've got.
Thanks
-Chris


----------

